# EBMM NAMM 2019



## Musiscience (Jan 24, 2019)

I am really surprised that no thread has been started in anticipation for EBMM releases for 2019. Let’s share releases and pictures as they are unveiled. For the moment, only a flame top majesty with no shield has been announced (see below). I think it’s also safe to say that the Jason Richardson signature will be released this week.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 24, 2019)

I've become so accustomed to the shield on a majesty that it looks weird without it but it's defintely an improvement.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 24, 2019)

Let non-artists order random paint job JP6/7 when?

Ok now that that's out of the way, lol. The majesty line must be doing very well. The amount of new options each year is impressive.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

Here you go:

http://blog.music-man.com/instrumen...625689&utm_medium=social&utm_source=instagram


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 24, 2019)

Interesting. Wonder if there is much of a price difference between this and the non shield model.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 24, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://blog.music-man.com/instrumen...625689&utm_medium=social&utm_source=instagram




Oh my....


----------



## Jaspergep (Jan 24, 2019)

So this means no new color options for the current JP line I guess?.. 

As for the new 2019 Majesty's: https://dubaldomusic.com/ernie-ball-music-man-majesty-guitars/


----------



## LeoLmX (Jan 24, 2019)

The no shield model of the 2019 is definetly approaching more of that vintage-modern type. The first ones looked too much of a spaceship for me, but...

Glossy neck on the new Majesty? What were they thinking?


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 24, 2019)

LeoLmX said:


> Glossy neck on the new Majesty? What were they thinking?



Why wouldn't they do satin?


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 24, 2019)

Dustin Kensrue model is nice, but maybe that’s just because I love Thrice so much. 

Also the kinetic blue finish for the Majesty is great! Ne shield and a nice color, that’s all I honestly hoped for in a majesty.


----------



## LeoLmX (Jan 24, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Why wouldn't they do satin?



It clearly has as more aesthetic appeal, in detriment of playability, which is (for me) the selling point of a Majesty, they are all about performance and ergonomics.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 24, 2019)

Still not a fan of the Jason sig, the Cutlass shape does _not _transfer over well to 7 strings and no pickguard 

But it's nice to finally see the Majesty without the shield


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

Masoo2 said:


> Still not a fan of the Jason sig, the Cutlass shape does _not _transfer over well to 7 strings and no pickguard
> 
> But it's nice to finally see the Majesty without the shield



I don't think it's terrible looking, but it is a bit strange looking. And a solid color might make it worse (the top is so busy, it might to distracting from some of the strangeness).

It's shaping up to be a great year for 24-fret Strat-ish 7-strings. The Jason Richardson; Angel Vivaldi; the Kiesel Delos. From the pics available, I think the Delos looks the nicest (and you can pic your own aesthetics), but all of them are pretty neat.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## secretpizza (Jan 24, 2019)

I gotta say, that Jason Richardson seven has really grown on me. The horns looked a little too round to me initially but I love the top.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

The Jason Richardson is designated "Limited." I don't know what that means in EBMM speak. I'm assuming that has to do with the top and that they'll be an "unlimited" (?) model without the burl?


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 24, 2019)

Probably if it sells well they'll keep making them/iterations of them with different specs, and if it isn't popular it'll get discontinued.

I really like it!


----------



## secretpizza (Jan 24, 2019)

Anyone else surprised he went with big fretboard dots like that? I was hoping for something a little more minimal/no dots at all.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 24, 2019)

The Jason sig is a very un-metal looking guitar for such a metal player. Congrats on him for getting a sig. I couldn't see him drifting too far from Petrucci specs but I was sure he would have went neck-thru. Maybe he didn't have as much input as he'd like.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 24, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> The Jason sig is a very un-metal looking guitar for such a metal player. Congrats on him for getting a sig. I couldn't see him drifting too far from Petrucci specs but I was sure he would have went neck-thru. Maybe he didn't have as much input as he'd like.



Considering that he was speaking of a guitar that could be out of Final Fantasy when it was announced, I'm sure his input/options were very minimal.


----------



## ITOASTI (Jan 24, 2019)

Ouch the jason richardson sig is $3,400...I was hoping it would be a little cheaper but I guess thats what you get with buckeye burl.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 24, 2019)

Musiscience said:


> Considering that he was speaking of a guitar that could be out of Final Fantasy when it was announced, I'm sure his input/options were very minimal.



In the other thread Max(I think) explained how it was probably pushed on him as a way of getting a Cutlass 7 out. A final fantasy looking guitar may have been a bit OTT.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Musiscience (Jan 24, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> In the other thread Max(I think) explained how it was probably pushed on him as a way of getting a Cutlass 7 out. A final fantasy looking guitar may have been a bit OTT.



That would make a lot of sense! 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I agree, the "runway" bound fretboards on the limited edition were... not doing it for me to say the least.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Jan 24, 2019)

Anyone know the scale length on the J-Rich?


----------



## secretpizza (Jan 24, 2019)

I believe it's 25.5".


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 24, 2019)

The Dustin Kensrus model is great. Was hoping they would have made it available in the matte black like one of his customs though.

I saw the JR Cutlass when I was at the Factory in May and it's epic. They also had a prototype there with a black pickguard, and to be honest that looked a lot better in my eyes.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

Sterling JP157 in teal looks great. Was hoping to see a Sterling JR7 but don’t see one yet.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2019)

$5k for the BFR Majesty?!


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2019)

Makes the $3.4k for the JR7 seem like a bargain!


----------



## CloudsUr (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh hey look, John Petrucci has a new signature pickup set.
Geez who would have guessed.


----------



## secretpizza (Jan 24, 2019)

Link?


----------



## CloudsUr (Jan 24, 2019)

http://blog.music-man.com/instruments/ernie-ball-music-man-new-for-2019/


''Featuring newly custom designed signature DiMarzio Dreamcatcher and Rainmaker pickups, with a push/push volume for over 20dB gain boost''


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2019)

CloudsUr said:


> Oh hey look, John Petrucci has a new signature pickup set.
> Geez who would have guessed.



That's definitely one for NAMM bingo


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 24, 2019)

Didn't see anything about new JP pickups Dimarzio site.


----------



## bmth4111 (Jan 25, 2019)

Jason Richardson sig is hideous w those fat dot inlays. Looks tacky. That body is sad.


----------



## Solodini (Jan 25, 2019)

I can't work out what is different about the Sterling bass compared to the Stingray but I really like the Stingray whereas the Sterling bass makes me slightly uncomfortable.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 25, 2019)

I like the shield


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2019)

Solodini said:


> I can't work out what is different about the Sterling bass compared to the Stingray but I really like the Stingray whereas the Sterling bass makes me slightly uncomfortable.



StingRays are a little fatter at the waist and usually a little heavier because of it, the necks are a little wider at the nut with a slightly rounder profile compared to the more svelte Sterling. 

The electronics can vary as well, with StingRays being available with either two or three band EQ (depending on year) and no switching unless dual pickups and Sterlings being three band EQ only with coil switching standard even on single pickup basses.

Fundamentally the two sound very similar, but they're just different enough for most folks to be fans of one or the other. 

I tend to love StingRays, especially the 5 string models, but I'm pretty lukewarm about Sterlings.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 25, 2019)

went to the NAMM booth today, must say the new blue Majesty is beaaaaauuuuuuuttiiiifulll..... only because I love that shade of blue.

Gloss neck felt weird... but I guess the more you play it, the less you worry about it?.... I enver had an issue with my Iceman in gloss white..... But yeah no 8 string  was looking forward to some DT 8 string songs in the new album

looks too weird for me with no shield, the chameleon is mroe blue/purple, rather than the blue/green/purple thing of the JPs and 1st majesty I never like it... it is reaaally subtle, I though it was a plain blue metalic till I notice the purple-ish headstock on the light, maybe the light on the booth is not the best for it..... No shield worked great for the magenta sparkle, but for this chamelon with a more "flat" color, looks too weird


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 25, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> I like the shield



No you don't, stop fooling yourself.  

(Just kidding btw)


----------



## CloudsUr (Jan 25, 2019)

''Nobody likes the shield''


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 25, 2019)

3.4k? I only told myself I would buy a new guitar this year if they releases the JR7 and it was sub 3k
So won't be buying one. Sadness. Guess I will just order a bare bones Delos 7


----------



## I play music (Jan 25, 2019)

So another year without a JP8? 
That's everything I want to know


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 25, 2019)

I quite like the Jason Richardson signature. Not a big fan of the buckeye burl top or the big dot fretboard-inlays, but other than that I think it looks great. And I like the coil split option for using the neck or bridge PU as single coil alone.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm glad Dustin got a sig finally, Thrice has always been one of my favorite bands. 
I'm a bit salty that there's no new albert lee models. I'd kill a man for an albert lee sig.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2019)

+1 to being bummed there’s no JP8.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 25, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://blog.music-man.com/instrumen...625689&utm_medium=social&utm_source=instagram


Simple black burst on the edges of a burl top. After all the hideous stuff people have done with it, it's good to have a reminder that burl can look really good.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 25, 2019)

cardinal said:


> +1 to being bummed there’s no JP8.



The JP8 is very much still a concept at this stage.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 25, 2019)

Solodini said:


> I can't work out what is different about the Sterling bass compared to the Stingray but I really like the Stingray whereas the Sterling bass makes me slightly uncomfortable.


Three main differences:
1.) Sterlings have a more narrow waist and ever so slightly more elongated horns/cutaways than Stingrays.
2.) Sterlings have a sculpted neck heel; whereas, the heel on Stingrays just stops at a block.
3.) Sterlings have a 3-way switch to run the coils in series, parallel, or full-on humbucker. On the Sterlings that have dual humbuckers, the switch is essentially just a 3-way pickup selector. No such control on the Stingrays.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 25, 2019)

I still can't figure out why they've never made a 4-string Stingray with the bevels/chamfers that the 5-string gets. It's literally the only thing stopping me from splurging on a bass that I have no business buying.  So maybe it's good that they haven't...


----------



## Miek (Jan 25, 2019)

doea Ernie ball still make the original style JP's? that was always my favorite design of their guitars.


----------



## Radau (Jan 26, 2019)

Miek said:


> doea Ernie ball still make the original style JP's? that was always my favorite design of their guitars.


Yep


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2019)

Miek said:


> doea Ernie ball still make the original style JP's? that was always my favorite design of their guitars.



Yeah, but they have matte black hardware now and are only available fully loaded. No more cheaper stripper models.

Color options have been better in the past too.

Still great guitars though.


----------



## Bastian93 (Jan 26, 2019)

Did they change the first fret inlay on the Majesty models? Judging from the pictures it looks like they got rid of the kinda ugly block-style inlay and did it "properly" this time.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 26, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> went to the NAMM booth today, must say the new blue Majesty is beaaaaauuuuuuuttiiiifulll..... only because I love that shade of blue.
> 
> Gloss neck felt weird... but I guess the more you play it, the less you worry about it?.... I enver had an issue with my Iceman in gloss white..... But yeah no 8 string  was looking forward to some DT 8 string songs in the new album
> 
> looks too weird for me with no shield, the chameleon is mroe blue/purple, rather than the blue/green/purple thing of the JPs and 1st majesty I never like it... it is reaaally subtle, I though it was a plain blue metalic till I notice the purple-ish headstock on the light, maybe the light on the booth is not the best for it..... No shield worked great for the magenta sparkle, but for this chamelon with a more "flat" color, looks too weird



The EBMM blog post said the chameleon was a matte finish (but I noticed a typo so who knows), is this true? I’m pretty upset about the gloss necks, I hope the monarchy stays around so I can purchase one later this year or I can maybe wait another year or 2 and hope for new ones with matte finish necks.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 26, 2019)

That limited Majesty 7 is hnnnnnngh but so is the Richardson sig, god damn it EBMM I don't need any more 7 strings


----------



## Curt (Jan 26, 2019)

CloudsUr said:


> http://blog.music-man.com/instruments/ernie-ball-music-man-new-for-2019/
> 
> 
> ''Featuring newly custom designed signature DiMarzio Dreamcatcher and Rainmaker pickups, with a push/push volume for over 20dB gain boost''




Lmao.


----------



## SovereignSun (Jan 28, 2019)

feraledge said:


> Simple black burst on the edges of a burl top. After all the hideous stuff people have done with it, it's good to have a reminder that burl can look really good.


This is definitely reminds me of those classic Charvel and Jackson shredders from the 80s, but with that buckeye burl top it's become something else entirely. Not sure if I would want one but I think it's a cool clash of aesthetics. 

As to the new Majesty, I think that glossy neck may have something to do with stability in the wood. Most players nowadays seem to shy away from solid gloss necks, though they've never bothered me. Was that video meant to be facetious? I mean that epic music and the dramatic reveal just because they took the faceplate off... It's like watching apple come out with a new iPhone.


----------



## CloudsUr (Jan 28, 2019)

TBH don't think the gloss neck is as big a deal as some think, I have a JPXI that has a glossy neck but it honestly never felt sticky even after full gigs.
What i really found disappointing about the new majesty line was all the marketing hype they put behind the Tiger Eye only for it to turn out being a limited run priced at 5000$.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Jan 28, 2019)

Jason's sig is designated as a Jason Richardson "Cutlass", so it doesn't look like he had a ton of input besides shaving the horn and where the neck bolts up.

Maybe he'll get more free reign on design if this sells well?

As it is the body doesn't do it for me and the plain dots are pretty uninspiring, but the woods seem on point.
I was also a little confused by the pickup choice. Was there conflict with putting the Petrucci-specific pickups in there that's usually reserved for his signatures?


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 28, 2019)

SovereignSun said:


> I think that glossy neck may have something to do with stability in the wood.



nope, finish wont affect stability. Saying that is like saying sparkle finishes are more stable than solid colors but metal and candy finishes got the best tone, look for colors in the purple/blue range for a better attack in the mids and red for more rounded low end


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 28, 2019)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Jason's sig is designated as a Jason Richardson "Cutlass", so it doesn't look like he had a ton of input besides shaving the horn and where the neck bolts up.
> 
> Maybe he'll get more free reign on design if this sells well?



It's the most logical move for EBMM really. By doing a limited run of these models, it builds a sense of urgency for people to order them. If the initial run goes well then they'll expand from there.

I'll be ordering the Dustin Kensrue model myself.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 28, 2019)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Maybe he'll get more free reign on design if this sells well?



It might be similar to Keith Merrow's sig where he used an already existing shape for the first 2 models and then finally got to design his own.


----------



## I play music (Jan 28, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> It might be similar to Keith Merrow's sig where he used an already existing shape for the first 2 models and then finally got to design his own.


I always have the impression that Jason Richardson's dream guitar is a JP. I don't expect his own unique design. Will always be very close to a JP.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2019)

Big picture I’d kind of like to see the horns thinned out a bit/ maybe a tad longer on the general cutlass shape. Not full RG, but more how the JPX line is to the JP model. Slight alterations. 

And yeah the JR looks good as do all the new majesty’s. Can’t wait to see what kind of dealer finishes get offered this year as those are always awesome.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 28, 2019)

I may be one of the few who likes the horns as they are; more Strat like than RG like. The thinned out horns are why I don’t like the more recent JPs. I like best the JP BFR with the thicker upper horn but meaner-looking lower horn.


----------



## dhgrind (Jan 29, 2019)

Musiscience said:


> I am really surprised that no thread has been started in anticipation for EBMM releases for 2019. Let’s share releases and pictures as they are unveiled. For the moment, only a flame top majesty with no shield has been announced (see below). I think it’s also safe to say that the Jason Richardson signature will be released this week.



What no flamed fretboard? The nerve.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 1, 2019)

Maybe I missed the boat, but this is the first one I've seen out there for sale:

https://reverb.com/item/25759945-er...n-artist-series-cutlass-7-string-model-s03287

I'm not a huge buckeye burl fan but man if I still played 7s, I'd be all over that. Looks phenomenal.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 1, 2019)

Yea....$3500? GFY


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 2, 2019)

That's the same price as the fancy JPs and Majesties these days, dunno why you're complaining. If I weren't full up on 7s I'd probably pick one up.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 2, 2019)

Exotic wood top EBMM were never cheap.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Maybe I missed the boat, but this is the first one I've seen out there for sale:
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/25759945-er...n-artist-series-cutlass-7-string-model-s03287
> 
> I'm not a huge buckeye burl fan but man if I still played 7s, I'd be all over that. Looks phenomenal.



Nicer looking than I thought it would be, but still the ugliest 7 they make, and possibly ugliest guitar from them in general.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jul 2, 2019)

I hope they do some solid colours


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> I hope they do some solid colours


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2019)

I ain't feeling it. Throw on a solid metallic finish and maybe we'll talk, but by the looks of it this is a limited edition model?

Also not feeling the hardware color. The mix of satin and gloss parts is weird.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jul 2, 2019)

I still can't get over the fact that this isn't even a guitar that Jason really ever played.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 2, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> I still can't get over the fact that this isn't even a guitar that Jason really ever played.



Music Man released 2 other Cutlass/Stingray sigs along with it. I'm wondering if it was Jason's idea to use the Cutlass or they offered him a sig based on the Cutlass to help promote the shape.


----------



## Deep Blue (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm not a fan of the guitar, but really the only reason is the shape. If it were the JPX - on shape with the same top, hell yes. I can see why they wouldn't do that though, at least at this point. Hoping these are a success regardless. I'd love to see a more customized shape in the future.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 2, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> That's the same price as the fancy JPs and Majesties these days, dunno why you're complaining. If I weren't full up on 7s I'd probably pick one up.



I’m complaining the same reason anyone else does.....I’m broke!

I get why it costs what it does, but I’m surprised they didn’t do his fancy model in a 100 qty limited and then do another in flat black or something to negate the cost of the burl top. Prolly wouldn’t be much cheaper, but not everyone likes cancer wood and it would be cheaper, even just by a bit.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Music Man released 2 other Cutlass/Stingray sigs along with it. I'm wondering if it was Jason's idea to use the Cutlass or they offered him a sig based on the Cutlass to help promote the shape.



It probably had to do with them not letting him use a JP shape. 

The Cutlass is the next best thing...unfortunately.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 3, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> I’m complaining the same reason anyone else does.....I’m broke!
> 
> I get why it costs what it does, but I’m surprised they didn’t do his fancy model in a 100 qty limited and then do another in flat black or something to negate the cost of the burl top. Prolly wouldn’t be much cheaper, but not everyone likes cancer wood and it would be cheaper, even just by a bit.



I'm sure if it sells well enough they'll produce some with simpler specs. EBMM are pretty good about not leaving money on the table. A flat black one WOULD look dope as fuck.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 3, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It probably had to do with them not letting him use a JP shape.
> 
> The Cutlass is the next best thing...unfortunately.



I like the thicctrucci thing it's got goin' on


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 3, 2019)

Some more info:

"The Jason Richardson 7-string Cutlass guitar is a unique instrument in the Ernie Ball Music Man guitar line. It's based on the Cutlass RS and not the JP models, so the Richardson Cutlass body is thinner than the JP with custom carved horns for hand clearance. While the neck profile is the same as our 7-string JP necks, the carve to the back of the neck is a custom version of the Cutlass RS neck which is slightly thicker than a JP. Ernie Ball Music Man engineers designed the Richardson preamp and custom wound pickups to Jason Richardson's specifications. If you have any questions, feel free to shoot us an email at [email protected]."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 3, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> I like the thicctrucci thing it's got goin' on



Unsurprisingly I don't really like how Mayones Regius and Setius models look, but I know you do. It must be the "bulbous" thing they have going on. Definitely a love/hate thing from what I've seen. 

I remember when folks disparagingly called Mayones stuff "Gumby Guitars". 

I will say, the more I see it, the more I'm okay with it. Perhaps it'll grow on me.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 3, 2019)

How DARE you, a person on the internet, have a different opinion than me!!!! THIS MEANS WAR


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It probably had to do with them not letting him use a JP shape.
> 
> The Cutlass is the next best thing...unfortunately.



Most likely it's just that.  Just the timing of 3 different Cutlass sig models being released made me think they wanted to show off the new shape they got going on.


----------



## kisielk (Jul 3, 2019)

This is one of those guitars I would never get unless I could see the specific one in person. The look of the particular burl top can make or break the whole appearance. The one on the Music Man page looks pretty cool: https://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/jason-richardson, but then the one Sweetwater is selling just looks kind of droopy to me: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ture-cutlass-hh-7-string-natural-buckeye-burl


----------



## MikeH (Jul 3, 2019)

kisielk said:


> This is one of those guitars I would never get unless I could see the specific one in person. The look of the particular burl top can make or break the whole appearance. The one on the Music Man page looks pretty cool: https://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/jason-richardson, but then the one Sweetwater is selling just looks kind of droopy to me: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ture-cutlass-hh-7-string-natural-buckeye-burl


The top on the Sweetwater one just looks like complete ass for buckeye burl.


----------



## kisielk (Jul 3, 2019)

MikeH said:


> The top on the Sweetwater one just looks like complete ass for buckeye burl.


Agreed. Also Cooper Carter just posted this demo video: 
I think the top in that one also looks bad, like some kind of stripe or stain or something.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 3, 2019)

Oof yeah the top on that sweetwater one is pretty bad. Those big voids they had to fill on the lower half just kill it.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 3, 2019)

I'm sure it's a fantastic guitar however all it has done for me is confirm that buckeye burl should not be done on production instruments and left to customs only. Too hard to have a good looking top let alone a consistent one.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 3, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nicer looking than I thought it would be, but still the ugliest 7 they make, and *possibly ugliest guitar from them in general*.


That's saying something, considering how fuck-ugly some of their other models are.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 3, 2019)

Xaios said:


> That's saying something, considering how fuck-ugly some of their other models are.



I generally like EBMM stuff. Even the more polarizing like the St.Vincent models, which I don't think I'd buy, but are cool in a deco kind of way. 

Really, the worst I can say is that I've found some designs boring, like the Luke or Axis/EVH models, but not ugly. The Morse is kind of ugly, but has a utilitarian charm to it. The Albert Lee is funky, in a good way. The StingRay is retro cool. I don't think the Silhouette has aged as well, but it's not ugly, it just looks like a knock off Strat copy they sell at Walmart but changed enough as to not get sued. The JPs I love, except the Shovel Monarch. 

This is ugly. The proportions are ridiculous. The outline just looks so bulbous and unwieldy, even more so with the pickups so close together by function of the neck joint design and bridge type. The black burst certainly isn't helping to reign in the proportions. And this is my opinion after warming up to it some. 

Doesn't help that it looks like they had Mr. Magoo choose some of the tops.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 4, 2019)

Figured wood isn't hard to find as a regular customer, a company as big as Ernie Ball has no excuse for having tops like that on their guitars.

EB has always had that squashed look to me but the lack of bevels on the Cutlass make it look both cramped and bloated.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 4, 2019)

mmm gimme that thiccness


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 4, 2019)

kisielk said:


> This is one of those guitars I would never get unless I could see the specific one in person. The look of the particular burl top can make or break the whole appearance. The one on the Music Man page looks pretty cool: https://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/jason-richardson, but then the one Sweetwater is selling just looks kind of droopy to me: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ture-cutlass-hh-7-string-natural-buckeye-burl


Does anyone else see a wolf in the Sweetwater one?


----------



## noise in my mind (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm trying to see why I would get this over a JP model. I just don't see any reason.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 5, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> I'm trying to see why I would get this over a JP model. I just don't see any reason.



Comes with +2 to chugging and sweeping but a 50% penalty to staying in a band.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 5, 2019)

You might say it's a guitar for people who are specced heavily for...soloing


----------



## LeoLmX (Jul 5, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> I'm trying to see why I would get this over a JP model. I just don't see any reason.


I would definitely pick the JR over the JP. Some people (me included) just cant stand the shovel shape of the Majesty, I can find beauty in it but the design seem too agressive for my taste. The JR one seems like a more standard guitar for me, the satin finish, wood in your face (no painted neck or the new glossy neck bullsh*t) and simpler controls makes it better for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 5, 2019)

LeoLmX said:


> I would definitely pick the JR over the JP. Some people (me included) just cant stand the shovel shape of the Majesty, I can find beauty in it but the design seem too agressive for my taste. The JR one seems like a more standard guitar for me, the satin finish, wood in your face (no painted neck or the new glossy neck bullsh*t) and simpler controls makes it better for me.



What about this vs. a non-Majesty JP?


----------



## pfizer (Jul 5, 2019)

LeoLmX said:


> I would definitely pick the JR over the JP. Some people (me included) just cant stand the shovel shape of the Majesty, I can find beauty in it but the design seem too agressive for my taste. The JR one seems like a more standard guitar for me, the satin finish, wood in your face (no painted neck or the new glossy neck bullsh*t) and simpler controls makes it better for me.



Always found the Majesty shape a bit _too_ distinct. The JP models though, like the JP15, look a bit more tame and I'd pick a JP15 7-string over the JR any day of the week.


----------



## LeoLmX (Jul 5, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What about this vs. a non-Majesty JP?


Good point. I usually don't think about the regular JP because I find the double jack for stereo a bit odd, but the shape of the guitar as a comparison, the JR goes the more traditiional way, so I would prefer it over the JP. I dunno man... Music Man have such weird shapes, I consider myself so conservative when choosing a Music Man guitar, but the Bodens and Regius's and Duvells seems so much more elegant and different at the same time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2019)

Also EBMM is starting to release Majesties without the shield it seems.


----------



## kisielk (Jul 5, 2019)

What's odd about the double jack? Having two jacks on any piezo-equipped guitar just makes sense since often you want to run the piezo signal through a different signal chain anyway. If you get one of the models without the piezo it only has one jack.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 5, 2019)

kisielk said:


> What's odd about the double jack? Having two jacks on any piezo-equipped guitar just makes sense since often you want to run the piezo signal through a different signal chain anyway. If you get one of the models without the piezo it only has one jack.



Yeah honestly this is the optimal way to do it IMO. Magnets out to your amp, piezo out to a preamp/DI.


----------



## Obsidian Soul (Jul 5, 2019)

I see a human skull with two big human eyes and a nose hole on the sweetwater guitar.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 6, 2019)

I much prefer the JR/Cutlass to any of the JPs. The original JP7 looks like Gumby. Then they sharpened the horns and I think they're too thin. The original BFR7 looks pretty good but I still would prefer the JR. All of them have the two pickups smooshed together. None of the Majesties looks good to me. 

That said, if I wanted a 24-fret Strat-ish 7-string, I think the Kiesel Delios nails it, but I also kinda like pickguards.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 15, 2019)

the one feature I really like about the JR signature is the ability to do a full coil split on each HB individually. That is something I would really use quite a bit, I think. But then again, that would probably be an easy mod to have done on a JP model.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 7, 2019)

Ooof, August's BFR Majesty is absolutely awful. Just when they were figuring out ways to make the shovel look decent, they come out with this.


----------



## kisielk (Aug 7, 2019)

Ooof. I don't understand how they can simultaneously make so many great looking guitars but then come out with something as hideous as that.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 7, 2019)

yeah, I don't like this one at all either......
But I'm more into the non Majesty JP shapes anyway, currently GASing for a teal flame top JP15-7...... maybe one day.....


----------



## kisielk (Aug 7, 2019)

The finish is called "Blue Steakhouse"... I think they've been having a bit too much BBQ


----------



## odibrom (Aug 7, 2019)

it looks like a shovel... damn, have it a plain or sparkle finish, but kill that stupid shield...


----------



## technomancer (Aug 7, 2019)

Fortunately there are only 87 of those godawful looking things.... and I say that as somebody that now has 3 Majesties and wants a fourth


----------



## cardinal (Aug 7, 2019)

They finally just actually made it look like a shovel. Bravo.


----------



## jwade (Aug 9, 2019)

cardinal said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://blog.music-man.com/instrumen...625689&utm_medium=social&utm_source=instagram


Dude that’s an ugly Strat.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 9, 2019)

Yea that’s a bummer. I always thought the “shovels” looked good and they’re phenomenal guitars, but that blue steakhouse one is butt ugly. 

The Richardson’s, on the other hand, should have no negative words said against them. They look comfortable.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 9, 2019)

It's the worst variant of the Majesty they've ever made, by a long shot. Absolutely incredible.

I'm probably buying one of the JR sigs next week, love them chubby bois


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 9, 2019)

I always wanted a guitar that looks like one of those 70s soccer mom vans. Thank you EBMM!


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 9, 2019)

Fred the Shred said:


> I always wanted a guitar that looks like one of those 70s soccer mom vans. Thank you EBMM!


The Family Truckster lives!

"You think you hate Blue Steakhouse now, wait till you play it!"


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 9, 2019)

I knew the BFR's were more expensive, but $5,000!!!?!

https://www.themusiczoo.com/products/ernie-ball-music-man-bfr-john-petrucci-majesty-blue-steakhouse


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 9, 2019)

What an absolutely preposterous price. I love EBMM but they are smoking some crack on this guitar


----------



## odibrom (Aug 9, 2019)

specially with that photo... 5k for a shovel?...


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 9, 2019)

cardinal said:


> They finally just actually made it look like a shovel. Bravo.



Came here to say this. The “wings” are darkened so much that now I only see a shovel against a dark backdrop. I was never “hating” on the original black on red/blue/white either. Those I simply ignored the look. This one won’t let you look away.


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 9, 2019)

Ehhhhhh......  Shield me from that monstrosity.

In other news, I want a Cutlass RS in Firemist Silver.

Edit: At $5000, it is the thing that's shielding itself from me.


----------



## metalstrike (Aug 9, 2019)

I’m a huge fan of the Majesty but I remember seeing that monstrosity months ago at NAMM on some YouTube channel. I almost forgot about it until now. 

Absolutely atrocious! The price is just lolololol.


----------



## jwade (Aug 9, 2019)

Spicypickles said:


> The Richardson’s, on the other hand, should have no negative words said against them. They look comfortable.



Incorrect. They should be spoken of in any negative fashion as is required by anyone that already finds Strats to be visually repellant, especially since Jason’s version has the additional downside of incorporating a type of wood that only works on a few instrument shapes.


----------



## Zado (Aug 10, 2019)

jwade said:


> Dude that’s an ugly Strat.


Eh, quite there. Unlike single cuts designs, which can hardly be fugly, double cut ones are quite difficult to make, and can often result in being disproportionate or simply hideous lookind. Thats something EBMM, Kiesel and Framus never got to understand.


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2019)

I've seen Jason playing his model twice in the last month now and it looks fine. I would also like to note that he appears to have a 6 string version with him that he was playing last weekend. So more on that eventually I suppose.


----------



## 77zark77 (Aug 10, 2019)

Shovelsty ! a new desease


----------



## couverdure (Aug 10, 2019)

Jake said:


> I've seen Jason playing his model twice in the last month now and it looks fine. I would also like to note that he appears to have a 6 string version with him that he was playing last weekend. So more on that eventually I suppose.


I suppose he needed to use a 6-string for his gigs in All That Remains since all of their material are written with them.


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2019)

couverdure said:


> I suppose he needed to use a 6-string for his gigs in All That Remains since all of their material are written with them.


Well he was playing both the 6 and 7 for the All That Remains songs actually, but just ignoring the lowest string on the 7.


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 10, 2019)

Don’t quote me on it, but I vaguely remember him mentioning the 6 string in a comment, basically saying that it’ll all depend on the sales of the 7 string model, although that’s pretty par for the course on sig models. 

He would most likely sell more 6rs just because, I would think.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 21, 2019)

MY CHONKY BOY HAS ARRIVED

Arrived perfectly set up and in tune (thanks The Music Zoo!) and I'm very pleased. Bought it literally the second I saw the top, love how swirly this one is. Has some voids but they blend in well IMO. I also wanted one with some birdseye in the neck to contrast with my various JPs which are all flamed maple. Neck profile feels a little different than a JP, maybe a hair rounder and a tiny bit narrower? It's a very subtle difference, if there even is one. I wasn't sure what to expect from the Music Man pickups but they sound good, more upper mids than you get with JPs and plenty of output, but they still clean up nicely. I know a lot of y'all hate the body shape but I like it! It's also noticeably thinner than a standard strat-style guitar, which makes it feel a lot less chunky when you actually hold it. The shaved lower cutaway is nice, you actually get more room for you hand than with a JP. I haven't used the trem yet since it's settling in from travel but I expect good things. All in all exactly the quality you'd expect from a high end EBMM.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 21, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> MY CHONKY BOY HAS ARRIVED
> 
> Arrived perfectly set up and in tune (thanks The Music Zoo!) and I'm very pleased. Bought it literally the second I saw the top, love how swirly this one is. Has some voids but they blend in well IMO. I also wanted one with some birdseye in the neck to contrast with my various JPs which are all flamed maple. Neck profile feels a little different than a JP, maybe a hair rounder and a tiny bit narrower? It's a very subtle difference, if there even is one. I wasn't sure what to expect from the Music Man pickups but they sound good, more upper mids than you get with JPs and plenty of output, but they still clean up nicely. I know a lot of y'all hate the body shape but I like it! It's also noticeably thinner than a standard strat-style guitar, which makes it feel a lot less chunky when you actually hold it. The shaved lower cutaway is nice, you actually get more room for you hand than with a JP. I haven't used the trem yet since it's settling in from travel but I expect good things. All in all exactly the quality you'd expect from a high end EBMM.
> 
> ...



Wow that is super tasty!
Congrats!


----------



## Ivars V (Aug 21, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> MY CHONKY BOY HAS ARRIVED
> 
> Arrived perfectly set up and in tune (thanks The Music Zoo!) and I'm very pleased. Bought it literally the second I saw the top, love how swirly this one is. Has some voids but they blend in well IMO. I also wanted one with some birdseye in the neck to contrast with my various JPs which are all flamed maple. Neck profile feels a little different than a JP, maybe a hair rounder and a tiny bit narrower? It's a very subtle difference, if there even is one. I wasn't sure what to expect from the Music Man pickups but they sound good, more upper mids than you get with JPs and plenty of output, but they still clean up nicely. I know a lot of y'all hate the body shape but I like it! It's also noticeably thinner than a standard strat-style guitar, which makes it feel a lot less chunky when you actually hold it. The shaved lower cutaway is nice, you actually get more room for you hand than with a JP. I haven't used the trem yet since it's settling in from travel but I expect good things. All in all exactly the quality you'd expect from a high end EBMM.
> 
> ...



Oh my... So delicious! Congrats!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 21, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> MY CHONKY BOY HAS ARRIVED
> 
> Arrived perfectly set up and in tune (thanks The Music Zoo!) and I'm very pleased. Bought it literally the second I saw the top, love how swirly this one is. Has some voids but they blend in well IMO. I also wanted one with some birdseye in the neck to contrast with my various JPs which are all flamed maple. Neck profile feels a little different than a JP, maybe a hair rounder and a tiny bit narrower? It's a very subtle difference, if there even is one. I wasn't sure what to expect from the Music Man pickups but they sound good, more upper mids than you get with JPs and plenty of output, but they still clean up nicely. I know a lot of y'all hate the body shape but I like it! It's also noticeably thinner than a standard strat-style guitar, which makes it feel a lot less chunky when you actually hold it. The shaved lower cutaway is nice, you actually get more room for you hand than with a JP. I haven't used the trem yet since it's settling in from travel but I expect good things. All in all exactly the quality you'd expect from a high end EBMM.
> 
> ...



Killer. Deserves it's own NGD thread!


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 21, 2019)

Man, that is so dope. Congas


----------



## Musiscience (Aug 25, 2019)

Congrats! Can't wait to see a NGD on it!


----------



## katsumura78 (Aug 25, 2019)

Looks sick. Congrats! Post up a video comparing the pickups to the JP15. Hopefully they make a 6 string.


----------



## bmth4111 (Oct 14, 2019)

No info on anything new for anything new for 2020?


----------



## Tuned (Oct 22, 2019)

Ok, so I've read up all the pages of this, lol.

I, for one, do not hate or even dislike the JR shape. I do find a few things that could've been better, but still.
What no one has mentioned yet, the JR is not a 'contemporary' shape. It actually dates back appr. to the 1975-1980 era, and thus should be judged and measured as such, at least that would be more fair. 'The Cutlass" was a run of Moses-made graphite-necked Music Man Saber basses back in the day, so the shape is actually the 'Saber'. Look up 70-ies Saber guitars and judge for yourself, but my eyes say 'well ok, not my choice but I see what you're up to, fine with me'.
What does look a bit off to me on the JR Cutlass is the discord of the oval-ish palm rest of the bridge vs. the offset butt of the body. It wasn't so flagrantly off with the old-style bridge. Probably taking the thing off would soften the discomfort by a bit.
The 'awkward' pickup placement isn't really much to talk about since it's Jason's personal preference of such. We've seen worse, i.e. there is not much grumbling about that of the ESP SC, for one thing.
I feel no repulsion whatever looking at the burl, although it wouldn't be a factor to me to hunt one down as well. What I am astonished of, however, is that no one has mentioned yet how strange the top looks against the burnt maple headstock.
I could see myself bying one if it affordably replaced the non-piezo JP7 Std. in the lineup, but the $3500? No effing way.

As for the Majesty, I do find the regular EBMM head visually disbalancing the overall shape of the guitar by a lot. Also, although I am not fond of the shield, I do not find the no-shield version better, as the shield as bad as it was, formerly met the sharp tip on the butt. The current tip has no logical rationale to exist whatsoever, yet EDIT: there's not much fuss about it being ugly.


----------



## mlp187 (Oct 22, 2019)

Tuned said:


> ... noone dares to say the guitar has become uglier. The emperor's new clothes, aye?



The new banana-shovel styling has definitely received criticism. Also, I think those who dislike the banana-shovel to begin with probably aren't even keeping up with banana-shovel updates. 

For the record, I am someone who loves to acquire banana-shovels for shoveling bananas. I find the new aesthetic pleasing.


----------



## Tuned (Oct 22, 2019)

mlp187 said:


> ...Also, I think those who dislike the banana-shovel to begin with probably aren't even keeping up with banana-shovel updates...for the record...


That depends. If we're going personal here, I do keep half an eye open on the used bananas... shovels... shoveling bananas...- whatever you name it - market. Also, for the record, I did read this thread and looked up the things that were talked about. Do not feel like I really really want to keep up with all and every Majesty updates, not at all. Not the guitar of my first choice, for one, and I am primarily for the playability and the neck, not the visual appeal.


----------



## bmth4111 (Oct 26, 2019)

Woah they would have used another color other than that red orange for that new blood orange jp15 7. Because the spalt is cool.

Hope ebmm has something better at namm.


----------

